

Jimmy Wales To Silicon Valley: Grow Up And Get Over Your Age Bias - talhof8
http://readwrite.com/2013/09/27/jimmy-wales-to-silicon-valley-grow-up

======
bonemachine
_This bias toward youth often translates into an ageism that is often
understood but not overtly spoken. Except by Facebook CEO Mark Zuckerberg, who
noted at a Y Combinator event: "I want to stress the importance of being young
and technical. Young people are just smarter. Why are most chess masters under
30?"_

It's very simple, Mark. It's because people over 30 realize there are bigger
and more important things in life than playing chess.

------
bonemachine
_TL;DR_ can we get something like a controlled sample and a regression
analysis, please? You know, something besides "some of the most successful
companies ... are also some of the youngest", "for every Zuckerberg there are
dozens of..."

------
martin1b
Love this article. Shows the disconnect of SV and the acceptance of age
discrimination.

------
abbazabba
"According to data compiled by Wadhwa, the average age of a successful
entrepreneur in high-growth industries such as computers, health care, and
aerospace is 40. Twice as many successful entrepreneurs are over 50 as under
25. A whopping 75% have more than six years of industry experience and 50%
have more than 10 years when they create their startup. "

Yeah but the data also says that most chess masters are under 30. And chess is
more strongly correlated with success than success.

